# Week 8, Keep waiting or harvest now?



## megan23247 (May 25, 2008)

*So my girls are in week 7 (Monday starts week 8) and as you can see from the pics my girl on the left IMO looks like she is ready to harvest.  Should I wait a couple more weeks and see if she gets any meatier?  And if I do decide to wait is it possible to miss the "harvest window" or is that a dumb question?   My girl on the right is taking a bit longer prob because of the strain it is (which ill never know) AND also cause I had a few "learning curves" that I had to fix during this whole grow.  Im happy to have made it this far and dont want to mess things up now if you know what I mean.  *

*One more question...I have read many diff ways on how to harvest my girls but I need a little bit more info and would like to know what yall think the best way is?  If all goes well I plan on trying to put my plants back into veg stage after they are done so that next time around I can get some clones and try some diff methods of growing, good idea? or No?*

*Thanks in advance for everyones help. :smoke1: *


----------



## littlenode (May 25, 2008)

really tough to tell by those pics, megan...IMO, maybe a few more weeks..why don't you pop for $15 and go pick yourself up little handheld microscope..all growers really do need one, it's essential....and check in the Harvest thread..the pro's here are sharp cookies 1 hr of reading there and Hick's advice will have you wanting him (for growing knowledge of course)...good luck meg 

Smoke on


----------



## camcam (May 25, 2008)

I think you have to wait for the white hairs to go brown? (I think?) I think that is what I read somewhere.  They are looking good too.


----------



## isthatjohnstamos (May 25, 2008)

not ready yet most strains take at least 8 weeks but if you want to do it right you need to get a mircoscope.  1st plant i harvested without after that harvested a clone with one when the trichs were right and i was much happier.


----------



## megan23247 (May 25, 2008)

isthatjohnstamos said:
			
		

> not ready yet most strains take at least 8 weeks but if you want to do it right you need to get a mircoscope. 1st plant i harvested without after that harvested a clone with one when the trichs were right and i was much happier.


 
I acually bought a mini scope last week from radio shack 60x-100x and have been checking out the trichs daily.  So far only a few amber trichs that I could see but most were half cloudy and some still fully cloudy (kinda have a hard time seeing out of the scope I bought but all they had was the mini one)...Which yes does tell me a few things but im looking for an opinion based on the way the plants look not so much on the trichs at this point.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## megan23247 (May 25, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> I think you have to wait for the white hairs to go brown? (I think?) I think that is what I read somewhere. They are looking good too.


 
*I would say that the hair on each bud is probably about 60-70% brown which is close to what the final product should be I THINK.  Thanks for the help camcam.*


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 25, 2008)

> I think you have to wait for the white hairs to go brown? (I think?) I think that is what I read somewhere. They are looking good too.



The colour of the hairs (pistils) is not really an indication of how ready the plant is. You should always go by the trichomes, unless you know the strain, and are familiar with the way it matures.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 25, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> The colour of the hairs (pistils) is not really an indication of how ready the plant is. You should always go by the trichomes, unless you know the strain, and are familiar with the way it matures.


 
:yeahthat: 

Rhb is exactly correct, take no notice what you read on the the web from outside sources, there is 1 way and 1 way only to ensure you time your 'window' correctly and that is by Trichome colour ONLY


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17609


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 25, 2008)

maybe this will help... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichome


----------



## camcam (May 25, 2008)

Where are the trichomes on the plant? and what color should they be when the plant is ready?


----------



## siegalsmoker (May 25, 2008)

Have to agree with Hippy... trich color is what you go by... Trust your microscope and you will be smokin good real soon


----------



## Hick (May 25, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> Where are the trichomes on the plant? and what color should they be when the plant is ready?




..... read the links provided in this thread. You'll find them, and your answer.. 

in addition, here's a couple more 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13710
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938


----------



## camcam (May 25, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..... read the links provided in this thread. You'll find them, and your answer..
> 
> in addition, here's a couple more
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13710
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938


 
Thanks Hick


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 25, 2008)

Looks great megan!

I had the same questions as you, cause my harvest time is getting close as well. I also picked up one of those scopes yesterday, it's like looking into a whole new world down there.
That cola on the left plant is cRaZy! Like a loaf of bread, lol. Nice job.

And thank you everyone for the feedback, suggestions and links. Appreciated


----------



## megan23247 (May 26, 2008)

*Thanks for the info everyone.  Man I swear I read somewhere that the hairs or pistals changing colors do mean something BUT I was wrong, thanks for clearing things up.  Gonna def go by the trich color from here on!  *


----------



## megan23247 (May 26, 2008)

*Ok I took some better pictures with my camara instead of my phone so hopefully they will help.  *


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

The buds look great. Very tasty indeed. Have you taken a look at the trichromes? That's how you determine when to harvest. You can go by the hairs withering but it's an inferior method. I would get the 'scope for 10 bucks and check the trichs. They look great! Nice work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## The New Girl (May 26, 2008)

Hi, just by the looks they look like a week or so to go, not the hairs.... As others have said the trichs are the way to tell, half cloudy and half amber is a safe place to be, need a radio shack mini microscope to tell though ($12). Wish they were mine, Good luck and they look great!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (May 27, 2008)

if your seeing some amber trichs with the rest being cloudy your about done IMO id let her go about a week or two longer and get to harvesting as of now with the discription provided it sounds like your going to be in for a good batch of smoke :aok:


----------



## Bleek187 (May 27, 2008)

personaly... if like you said, most of the trichs are cloudy and some are amber i would cut her down NOW... i like to harvest as soon as they start to turn cloudy.. Amber trichs = bad... couch lock... i  hate when i hit a bowl and all of a sudden im cold, cant stay comfortable, feal like i got crap in my nose.. lol.. anyway  clear or cloudy trichs are the way 2 go..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2008)

Another thing--the more amber the trichs get, the stonier the high is going to be.  I generally harvest at least a little bit when the trichs are about where yours are now--it gives you a more up energetic high (I'm getting ready to shampoo my carpets).

Really good looking ladies, by the way.  I have revegged plants before without any adverse effects.  It takes them a while to get back into the vegging thing and they grow weird single leaves at first.  You may have a little bit of problem revegging because there seems to be very few fan leaves left on your plants. Time-wise, it is much faster to just start over with seeds, clone to discover your females and keep the best female for a mom.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 27, 2008)

all depends on what type of stone you want megan but looking at the pictures they look about ready.

what i do is give the main cola/bud a little squeeze and if its not hard id leave for another week until it hardens up.

pkj


----------



## Blunted (May 27, 2008)

What happened to your plants fan leaves? did you pull them all off early because they are important to a plants developement...


----------



## megan23247 (May 28, 2008)

Blunted said:
			
		

> What happened to your plants fan leaves? did you pull them all off early because they are important to a plants developement...


 
Well thats what I was wondering...I thought they looked kinda funny so thats why I posted some pictures BUT your the only person to say anything so far so im guessing that they are supposed to be gone. lol.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 28, 2008)

wow she is looking good


----------



## Bleek187 (May 28, 2008)

in that one pic it looks like she is pretty tall.. and it almost looks like she is starved for light... kinda skinny and tall... i donno what you have going on in your grow so i donno... just personaly my girls are usualy MABY 4 foot tall at harvest.. but they also only have 2 weeks preflower... looks like you had her in veg for awhile?? 2 months maby?     i donno what this has to do with anything but... blah... k bye


----------



## Melissa (May 28, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the info everyone. Man I swear I read somewhere that the hairs or pistals changing colors do mean something BUT I was wrong, thanks for clearing things up. Gonna def go by the trich color from here on! *


 
i read that somewhere too megan ,,,but in the same article i read it also said the trics start off as amber then turn to cloudy then clear  so i decided not to read anymore :giggle: plants look good and glad you posted as im in the same situation  myself  in flower 8 weeks and  desperate to chop eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 28, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> Well thats what I was wondering...I thought they looked kinda funny so thats why I posted some pictures BUT your the only person to say anything so far so im guessing that they are supposed to be gone. lol.



Well....I kinda hinted at it.  It does seem like there are very few fan leaves.  Some strains have far fewer fan leaves than others.  Some lose more as they get close to being done.   Over nuting, under nuting, wrong ph, wrong nutes...the list goes on.  At this point it may be hard to figure out why.  But the buds look great, and that's what matters.


----------



## Blunted (May 30, 2008)

Yeah its hard to get constructive criticism on this site because everyone is so nice and stoned but losing all those fan leaves will most def hurt your yield and it still seems like your girl has a bit to go. I have grown straight indicas and sativas, hybrids too and always had a good amount of fan leaves at the end. I do agree its normal for some of the fan leaves to yellow and fall but not all of them. Anyways your girl looks ok, gl on your harvest


----------

